# CVA Bobcat



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I'm looking for a CVA Bobcat .50 cal. I know some Walmarts carried them for awhile, but haven't seen any lately. Anyone in NE OH have a Wally that still carries them. It's an inexpensive way to do blackpowder and a light field gun if you're ok with iron sights.
Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the WM in Beavercreek has them, should be an easy gun to find though.

Zipperneck.... I agree its an easy affordable way to do it, but if you ever wanted to go inline, Bass Pro ALWAYS has a decent inline that they sell during or before the fall classic for $99.99. This year I think it was a traditions. Thats what I did a couple years ago & got a CVA Magbolt for $99.99.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just checked tonight, Beavercreek Wallmart, CVA Bobcat $54.99


----------

